# My black merles are expecting!



## dwellsinshells (Feb 23, 2011)

Malcolm and his daughter Yolanda are expecting little squeakers any day now. She's showing, but her mom was massive before she gave birth so I'm not quite sure when they'll arrive. These two make such a lovely pair, and I'm so excited.

Boy on right and girl on left.


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Wow, those are really nice looking colors.


----------



## dwellsinshells (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks  
Mal seems to consistently pass his nice patterning on to his offspring so I'm very hopeful about this litter. I hope to introduce English bloodlines someday since he (from what little I know) seems to be a pretty nice merle and all his offspring look like him. The other merles I've found have been kind of muddy, without the nice crisp pattern he has.


----------



## Cassirox12 (Aug 27, 2011)

I love their markings and colouring!


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

Gorgeous merles! If I ever head down to CA I may have to steal some from you.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Ooh! Nice big fat momma to be! Hope everything comes out all right. I'll keep my fingers, legs, and eyes crossed for your good luck.


----------



## dwellsinshells (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks! They had their litter on saturday. 11 babies culled down to 5 girls. No definite markings yet, two of them seem dark and hopefully will be merle. One almost looks like a pink eyed white. I'll post pictures once they get a little more defined.


----------



## dwellsinshells (Feb 23, 2011)

Here is the litter at the moment. Just took the pictures so they're not that great as there is no natural light. These are all girls.

Left to right my guess is: black eyed white, second darkest roan or merle, Black eyed dove might be merle, Pink eyed white, Darkest merle.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

they are beautiful,fingers crossed that you have some in the new litter.


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

dwellsinshells said:


> Here is the litter at the moment. Just took the pictures so they're not that great as there is no natural light. These are all girls.
> 
> Left to right my guess is: black eyed white, second darkest roan or merle, Black eyed dove might be merle, Pink eyed white, Darkest merle.


The baby on the outer right is merle for sure. It is difficult to tell what the thers are, wait for the fur. Btw, merle of course is able to hide behind pale colours. Example: An albino mouse could be merle, but you do not see it.

Best regards, Roland
Chilloutarea Mousery - Tricolor , Splashed , Merle , Recessive Red
The place where science meets fun!


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

dwellsinshells said:


> Here is the litter at the moment. Just took the pictures so they're not that great as there is no natural light. These are all girls.
> 
> Left to right my guess is: black eyed white, second darkest roan or merle, Black eyed dove might be merle, Pink eyed white, Darkest merle.


The baby on the outer right is merle for sure. It is difficult to tell what the others are, wait for the fur. Btw, merle is able to hide behind pale colours, of course. Example: An albino mouse could be merle, but you do not see it.

Best regards, Roland
Chilloutarea Mousery - Tricolor , Splashed , Merle , Recessive Red
The place where science meets fun!


----------



## dwellsinshells (Feb 23, 2011)

Oh, I almost learned about sneaky merles the hard way. I discovered that my doves carry merle when I was all the way to the pet store to give away one of their fawn babies. She was very well developed and not just a little pup any more and all I saw was just a teeny hint of roan on her rump. I almost ignored it, but thank god I didn't, and now she's a really stunning merle. She's expecting a litter in the next week or so, too. I'm pretty sure I've given away a few dove merles. I've only caught two so far, and only one of those was really noticeable.


----------



## dwellsinshells (Feb 23, 2011)

Here are some updated pics and one of their protective papa. The one who looked gray has turned out gold like one of her half sisters from a previous litter. The black eyed white was hidden under momma mouse and so we didn't get a picture of her this time.


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

I'm so jealous! I had some lovely merle pairs recently and they gave NO good markings. >< Your babies are lovely


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

The baby on the last foto: Could it be a recessive yellow merle? 
Anyway, very nice!

Regards, Roland


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

zoocrewmice said:


> I'm so jealous! >< Your babies are lovely


Ditto to that


----------



## dwellsinshells (Feb 23, 2011)

We have merles! All merles, possibly. I am out of town so my sisters who are taking care of the mice have been kind enough to take these pictures for me. Those two white mice are both pied.


----------

